# Գիտություն, Կրթություն > Հումանիտար և հասարակական գիտություններ > Տնտեսագիտություն, տնտեսություն >  Ավտոմեքենաների մաքսային ձևակերպումներ

## Witcher

Նոր մեթոդ Ավտոմեքենաների մաքսային ձևակերպումների  մասնագիտացված մաքսատանը????  :Think: 
Մասնակի հասկացել եմ իրենից ինչ է ներկայացնում, բայց կան հարցեր ով է տեղյակ?

----------


## Ձայնալար

Իմ լսածով, էն ստանդարդ գները, որ հաստատված էին ու մաքսատան կայքում հասանելի էին չեն գործում, եթե ավտոմեքենան թյունինգ արած ա՝ քսենոն լույսեր, ոչ գործարանային անվահեծեր և այլն: Մի խոսքով լողալու տեղ են թողել էլի  :Wink:

----------


## Elmo

Ոչ մի պաշտոնական սայթից ոչ մի հաշվիչ, կամ բանաձև, կամ օրենք, ձևակերպում չեմ կարողանում գտնեմ: Ո՞նց են հաշվում, ո՞վ կարա հաշվիչ -ի վրա հղում տա: Կամ պաշտոնական ինչ որ տվյալների:

----------


## Witcher

Ես լուրերի ժամանակ ցույց տվաց կադրով կարողաց գտնեմ ես կայքը Հttp://www.vehix.com/research/usedVehicleValues.aspx , բայց եսքանով ելի անհասկանալիա նախնական գնահատումը ստեղից են վերցնում, թե Հայաստանի շուկայական գինը: Մեկ ել են եմ հասկացել հաստատ չգիտեմ ճիշտ, թե սխալ եթե մեքենան ԱՄՆ-իցա օգտվում են ԱՄՆի կայքերից, եվրոպայից, Ճապոնյաից...  համապատասխանաբար, մի բան էլ հիմա իմ գալացղ ավտոյի վրա սիգնալիզացիա կա բայց դա արդեն մի երկու տարվայա դրա  նորի գինն են ավելացնում??? ու մնացա

----------


## dvgray

Էս ինչ ա, թաժա կթելու տեղ են բացել՞  :LOL:

----------


## Elmo

> Էս ինչ ա, թաժա կթելու տեղ են բացել՞


Մենակ կթելու՞: Կթելն են ա , որ կթում են, մի քիչ էլ թողում են կովի մեջ, որ հորթը ուտի: Սրանք քամում են քամում: Քամելու ձևն էլ գտել են:

----------


## ArmBoy

սրանց թողնես, եզին էլ կկթեն  :Smile:

----------


## Witcher

Լավ ետ թունինգի ավելացրածի համար գումարի ավելացնելը հասկանալի է, բայց այն, որ կարող է հաշվի չառնեն քո վճարած գինը ու իրանցից դուս գին կրակեն դա ադեն կատաղացնում է  :Angry2:

----------


## Ապե Ջան

մեքենաների մաքսաձին գներից ովա տեղյակ, ինչ որ էջ կա որ կարոց եմ նայել մաքսային գները???

----------


## Լեո

> մեքենաների մաքսաձին գներից ովա տեղյակ, ինչ որ էջ կա որ կարոց եմ նայել մաքսային գները???


Մաքսային տոկոսադրույքները հետևյալն են (կախված ավտոմեքենայի տարիքից).

0 - 5 տարի   --> 32%
5 - 10 տարի --> 34%
10 - 15 տարի --> 42%
15-ավել --> 52%

Իսկ *«Հայաստանի Հանրապետության ներքին շուկայում ապրանքների միավորի գնի հիման վրա մաքսային սահմանով տեղափոխվող տրանսպորտային միջոցների մաքսային արժեքի որոշման չափանիշներ»*-ը ունեմ Excel-ի ֆայլով: Եթե պետք ա, կտամ :Smile:

----------


## Yeghoyan

> Լավ ետ թունինգի ավելացրածի համար գումարի ավելացնելը հասկանալի է, բայց այն, որ կարող է հաշվի չառնեն քո վճարած գինը ու իրանցից դուս գին կրակեն դա ադեն կատաղացնում է


Եթե դու ներկայացնես համապատասխան փաստաթղթերը՝ ավտոմեքենան ձեռք բերելու վերաբերյալ, ոչ ոք իրենից դուրս գին չի կրակի/օրենքն է այդպիսին/ :Wink:

----------


## Vaio

Բարև Ձեզ: 

Ժողովուրդ ով ունի ավտոմեքենաների մաքսային արժեքների բազան? 

ՊԵԿ-ի սայթում չկա դրա մասին: Փաստորեն դրա համար պետքա գնաս Նորագավիթ ու հարցնես քեզ հետաքրքրողը: Եթե մի քանի ավտոմեքենայի մաքսային արժեքա հետաքրքրում, ապա 2-3 հատ հարցնելուց ՊԵԿ-ի աշխատողը արդեն վրետ թարսա նայում, այսինքն` զզվցրեցինք:

----------

